# اسرار خطيره عن تفجير الابراج لم تظهر على ا&#16



## Coptic Man (26 مايو 2006)

*اسرار خطيره عن تفجير الابراج لم تظهر على ا&#16*

*نقلا عن موقع ياباني *
*الموضوع المثير للجدل *
*الجسم الغريب الهائل السرعة *
*الذي ظهر اثناء مهاجمة الطائرة للبرج الثاني او الطبق الطائر كما *
*أسمته الصحافة اليابانية *
*المشهد الأول: *
*الصور التاليه تم التقاطها عن بعد من الجهة الغربية للطائرة المتجهة للبرج الثاني وللجسم المجهول ........ السهم الأصفر يشير للطائرة. والأحمر يشير للجسم المجهول*

*الصورة (1) وتتكون من لقطتين: **




*​
​

*هنا ترى الطائرة متجهة للبرج الثاني(تحت السهم الأصفر) وفي نفس الوقت ترى جسم اخر *
*( انظر تحت السهم الأحمر مباشرة) يطير على ارتفاع منخفض وهنا ترى الدخان المتصاعد من البرج الأول متجها من اليسار الى اليمين ....... كلا البرجين لم يظهرا في الصورة بعد. *
*الصورة (2): وتتكون من (5) لقطات: *

*



* 
​

*الصورة التالية تبين لقطات للجسم المجهول منذ ظهور الإنفجار الى ان اختفى من مجال الرؤية لاحظ السرعه الهائلة للجسم عند اقتراب الطائرة من البرج ,,,, انه اشبه بصاروخ *

*



*
​

*والان اليكم هذه الصور المتحركة المأخوذة عن قرب من الجهة الشرقية ويظهر فيها واضحا الجسم المجهول يخترق الأجواء من خلف برجي التجارة....؟ ولك ان تخمن كم تبلغ سرعته؟؟ *
*وكم ضعف من سرعة الصوت ؟؟ *

*



* 
​

*هل ترى المبنى صاحب اللون البني في اسفل الصورة؟؟ تذكروا شكل هذا المبنى وموقعه بالنسبة لمركز التجارة وابقوها في الذاكرة...... لاننا سنحتاجه عما قريب. *

*بالمناسبة… هذه الصورة مضللة نوعا ما…. فربما يرى البعض ان الجسم الاسود يخرج من البرج الاول ويتجه للاسفل ...... وهذا تفسير خاطىء ناتج عن خداع بصري *
*فالصورة توضح الانفجار في البرج الثاني بعد دخول الطائرة فيه..... والجسم الأسود المتحرك هنا يمر فعلا من خلف برجى التجارة *
*تابع معى*
*هل ترى المبنى صاحب اللون البني في اسفل الصورة؟؟ تذكروا شكل هذا المبنى وموقعه بالنسبة لمركز التجارة وابقوها في الذاكرة...... لاننا سنحتاجه عما قريب. *
*لاحظ معى *
*الصوره التاليه *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*الصور ..... لحارة مانهاتن ونهر هندسون ...... ووضعت عليها بعض التوضيحات: مثلا مسار الطائرة (لون اصفر) الى ان تضرب البرج…. مسار الجسم المجهول(لون احمر) ...... السهم على الصورة يشير الى اتجاه الشمال *
*الخطين باللون الأزرق تمثل مجال الرؤية امام الكاميرا ويظهر لك بكل وضوح وقوع جزء من مسار الجسم داخل نطاق هذا المجال. *
*تدرك موقع الكميرا خلف المبني البني الذي نوهت عنه في الجزء الاول *
*اذن موقع الكميرا تقريبا داخل الدائرة الصفراء *
*والمربع الاحمر هو المبنى الذي ظهر في الصوره التاليه *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*هذا المبني في اخر الصوره *
*ومعني ذلك *
*ان الطائرة اقرب للكميراء من الجسم الطاهر المجهول *
*و الخطوة الأولى في تقصى حقيقة ذلك الجسم هي ايجاد سرعته *
*لهذا الغرض قمنا بتكبير اللقطة 8 مرات لتصبح كالتالي: *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*كل مربع صغير في هذه الصورة هو بمثابة 1 بكسل ( راجع نهاية الجزء الثاني لمعرفة ما هو البكسل) *
*جسم الطائرة هو المحصور بين السهمين كما هو ظاهر في الصورة. *
*كم بكسل موجود بين السهمين ؟ …… 3 اليس كذلك…؟ *
*اذن طول الطائرة في الصورة = 3 بكسل ناتي الان الي حساب المسافة التي قطعها الجسم من لحظة دخول الطائرة للبرج الى أن دخلت بكامل هيكلها. *

*وحيث ان طول الوتر 60,6 ويمثل المسافة التى قطعها الجسم منذ بداية دخول الطائرة للمبنى وحتى دخولها بالكامل فهذا يعني ان الزمن اللازم لكي تقطع الطائرة مسافة قدرها 3 بكسل على الصورة تكفي لأن يقطع الجسم مسافة مقدارها اكبر من 60 بكسل .. تحديدا 60,6 بكسل!!!!!! *
*اذن بكم تزيد سرعة الجسم عن سرعة الطائرة؟ *
*تابع معي*

*المسألة الأن اصبحت واضحة… *
*ابحث عن العدد الذي اذا ضربته (ضربا مبرحا) في 3 كان الناتج 60,6 …… إنه 20,2 *
*اذا سرعة الجسم تعادل اكثر من سرعة الطائرة 20 مرة *
*في تلك الفترة الزمنية التي *
*ارتطمت فيها الطائرة بالبرج *

*وحيث ان سرعة الطائرة وهي تتجه للبرج تقدر بـ 300 ميل في الساعة ….أي بمعدل 483 كيلو متر في الساعة *
*فإننا نصل للنتيجة التالية: *
*سرعة الجسم = 20,2 × 483 = 9756 كيلو متر في الساعة *
*هذا المستطيل الأحمر يرمز للمستوى الرأسى الذى يقع فيه البرج والطائرة *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*والانعرفنا السرعة وعرفنا ان الحجم كبير *
*وماذا بعد ماهو هذا الجسم*

*بالصور القريبة للجسم المجهول الفائق السرعة سنتعرف عليه *
*صورة رقم 1 *

*



*
​

*ماذا تلاحظ شوف الصوره القادمه مذهله*

*صورة رقم 2 وهى اقرب *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*ظهرت ملامح الان لا تنس *
*الصوره السابقه *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​


*لاحظ *
*اننا ثبتنا الصورة ولكنها غير واضحة الملامح *
*وسنكبرها اكثر *
*صورة رقم 3 *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*صورة رقم 4 *
*اكثر وضوح باستخدام برنامج لايضاح الرسوم *
*وتخفيف الظل *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*برافووووو *
*اخذ يتكون لنا شكل معين *
*اليك الصورة رقم5 *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*ماهو هذا الجسم *
*صاروخ طائرة *
*طبق طائر *
*والان *
*تابع*

*صورة رقم 6 *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*الان بان لنا الجسم واعجبت به وشدتني *
*ولازمت النت اسبوعا ابحث في صفحات الطيران الحربي والمدني *
*حتى اعرف هذا الجسم *
*واهتديت لفكرة ان افتح لون الصورة اكثر لاحصل على ملامح اكثر *
*والان الصورة رقم 7 *
*مع تخفيف الظل وتفتيح اللون اكثر *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*والنتائج *
*اخيرا *
*ظهرت*

*الان اخي القاري وضح الجسم اكثر *
*هذا هو السلاح السري الامريكي *
*انها طائرة ناسا الخاصة بأبحاث الطيران X-15A *
*واسم الدلع هوX-15A-2 *
*والان.... ماذا تقولون ؟؟ لقد بدات الأمور في التكشف *
*الان ايها الأحبة… سندعم ما ندعية بمعلومات حقيقية ….. *
*الأمر عندنا لا يقف عند مجرد قصص نقوم بتأويلها … *
*. وإلا لما كُتب الجزء الاخير *
*ان امريكا تملك طائرات او ما شابهها يمكن ان تصل سرعتها *
*الى تلك السرعة التي حددناها لذلك الجسم …. بل واكثر… *
*هذه النفاثة مصممة لسرعات تصل الى 7300 كيلو متر في الساعة…..!!! *
*تذكر كم كانت سرعة الجسم عندما حسبناها *
*لقد كانت ما بين 9756 كيلو و7824 كيلو في الساعة. *
*اذن سرعة هذه الطائرة قريبة جدا من الحد الأدنى لسرعة ذلك الجسم *
*والمفاجأ *
*الان *
*انني وجد لها صورة وهذا السلاح السري الفائق السرعة جاثم على الارض *

[FONT=ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica][FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]
​


*تعرفون كم عمر هذة النفاثه؟ *
*ارررررررربعون عاما *
*نعم *
*40 *
*سنه *
*طورتها وكالة ناسا *
*وزادت سرعتها والشكل الجديد منها هو ماظهر قرب ابراج التجارة *
*ولم اجد الا هذة الصورة *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*لاحظ *
*الشبه الكبير بينها وبين الصورة المكبرة *
*62 مرة تقريبا طبق الاصل *
*اذن الجسم المجهول *
*هو طائرة ناسا الخاصة *
*X-15A *
*والتى طورتهاواصبحت صاروخ بطيار بسرعة تبلغ *
*10855 كيلو متر في الساعة *
*طورتها وكالة ناسا *
*وزادت سرعتها والشكل الجديد منها هو ماظهر قرب ابراج التجارة *
*واطلقت ذلك اليوم لعمل اي شي *
*ولكنها وصلت متأخرة والان ماذا تقولون *
*ما ظهر هناك كان احد الإنجازات العلمية في مجال الطيران. *
*ما ظهر هناك كان احد مركبات امريكا الجوية *
*ما ظهر هناك كان احد الأسرار التي دلت عليها تعاقب السنين*

*هذه النفاثة مصممة لسرعات تصل الى 7300 كيلو متر في الساعة…..!!! *
*لا تظن ان هذه النفاثة اخر ما لديهم ........ فسنوافيك بما هو اسرع لتزداد يقينا…. *
*ولا تظن انها حديثة جدا ….. ان لها في الخدمة اكثر من 40 سنة… *
*فيكفيك ان تعرف انه في الأعوام من 1960 وحتى 1968 …. …. قامت X-15A-2 بعدة رحلات كان الهدف منها جمع معلومات وبيانات حول ظروف الطيران بسرعات فائقة مكنت من صناعة المكوك الفضائى. *
*فاذا كانت هذه الطائرة الفائقة السرعة مصنوعة قبل اكثر من اربعين عاما الا يحق لنا ان نتساءل: *
*هل يعقل انه خلال الأربعين سنة الماضية لم يتم تقديم شىء جديد؟!! *
*كلا ….. مستحيل …. يجب ان يكون هناك شىء احدث. *
*صحيح اننا لا نعرف بالضبط ماذا تم خلال الأربعين سنة الماضية ...... لكننا نعرف بعض المعلومات عن شيء من اخر برامجهم يمكن استخدامه كمؤشر قوي علي انهم يملكون *
*ومنذ زمن على ماهو اسرع واكثر تقنية *
*ذلك هو مشروع وكالة ناسا لأبحاث الفضاء ويدعى مشروع X-43 او النفاثة X-43 *
*هذا المشروع مضى عليه قرابة 6 أو 7 سنوات وللعلم هذه النفاثة بدون طيار….. *
*لا اعرف الكثير عن سجلها الطيراني…. كل ما اعرفه هو انها قامت قبل عدة سنوات بتجربة ولكنها لم تستمر في الطيران سوى ثوان معدودة لتسقط بعدها في المحيط. *
*وكررت التجارب بعد ذلك ثلاث مرات بلا فشل........ ولا شك ان المعلومات المجموعة في هذه الفترة القصيرة من الطيران ستساهم في التطوير العملي لمحركاتها ….. شخصيا لا استبعد قيام X-43 بتجارب اخرى ولا استبعد ايضا نجاحها. *
*فبالرغم من الفشل النسبي للتجربة الأولي وبالرغم من عدم وجود جدول زمني لإنهاء مشروع X-43 الا ان البعض يرى امكانية انجاز مشروع X-43 خلال العام 2001 م *
*هذه هي X-43 *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*ما يهمنا الان هو كم تبلغ سرعة X-43 ؟؟ *
*لقد زودت هذه النفاثة بنوع فريد من المحركات يسمى سكرامجيت . هذا النوع من المحركات صمم لبلوغ سرعات تتراوح ما بين 7 اضعاف سرعة الصوت الى 10 اضعاف سرعة الصوت ….. ياللهول!!! *
*يعني هذه النفاثة X-43 تم اعدادها لسرعات تصل الى 10855 كيلو متر في الساعة….. *
*قارن هذا الرقم مع السرعة التي اوجدناها للجسم . *
*ان السرعة القصوى لـ X-43 يفوق الحد الأقصى لسرعة صاحبنا الجسم الذي ناور عند مركز التجارة. *
*بالمعنى البلدي ...... ان لديهم في ترسانتهم الجويه ما يضاهي ما رأيناه عند مركز التجارة *
*والان ….. ماذا تقولون ….. ايها العقلاء ........ هل مازال عندكم شك ؟؟ *
*ان هذه المعلومات تجعل المرء لا يذهب بعيدا بخياله ويفسر ظهور ذلك الجسم قرب مركز التجارة بانه كوني او دخيل على الأرض …. *
*القضية الان اصبحت واضحة ….بينة ….. جلية … *
*ما ظهر هناك كان احد الإنجازات العلمية في مجال الطيران.*

*الان هناك نوع جديد من الاسلحه الخطيره ساعرضها لا تعترف بالاتجاه اثناء الطيران *
*الفائق السرعه *
*الان هناك اسلحه سريه وطائرات تقلع بدون مدرج طيران *
*وعلى شكل اعتراضى *
*لاحظ هذه الصوره *
*الطيران بشكل اعتراضي *
*لاحظ معي هذه الصوره *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]

*هذه الطائره هي الجيل الخامس من الطائره التى تم رصدها *

*هذه هي X-43 *

*اقول: *

*احيانا ياجماعه احس ان الشعب الأمريكي ثيران متطوره *

*حضارة وتقدم ….. وشعب مسبب زحمه في الكره الأرضيه … *

*اننا اذ نعرض هذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل التفصيلي لا نهدف الي التقصي عن *

*الفاعل او المفعول به في احداث ذلك اليوم ….. ولكن هدفي *

*مناقشة ظهور ذلك الجسم المجهول من وجهة نظر علمية بعيدة عن التكهنات *

*بقدر المستطاع …. *

*فبعد أن حسبنا سرعتة وعرضنا ذلك مفصلا فيما سبق ….. راجعت بعض *

*المعلومات المتوفرة حول اخر انجازات العلم في مجال الطيران ….. وجدت *

*ما ادهشني فعلا …. لقد وجدت ان التقنية الأمريكية في مجال الطيران *

*ومنذ اكثر من اربعين عاما !!! قد وصلت الى سرعات عالية قريبة جدا من *

*تلك التي حسبناها للجسم . *

*بل ان اخر مشاريعها في هذا المجال مركبات نفاثة ذات سرعات اعلى وسنأتي على ذلك بالتفصيل. *

*اسرع طائرة حربية معروفة ومتداول اسمها هي الطير الأسود SR-71 . ….. وعلى الرغم من ان السجلا ت الرسمية تحدد سرعتها بـ ثلاثة اضعاف سرعة الصوت وثلث الضعف الا ان سجلها الطيراني بين انها قد تصل الى ثلاثة ونصف سرعة الصوت. *

*هذه هى الطائرة SR-71 … *
*في اعتقادي الشخصي ….. ان شهرة هذه الطائرة وغيرها من الطائرات الحربية المعروفة من جانب وقلة الأخبار عن ما استجد في عالم الطيران من جانب اخر اعطى انطباع على ان هذا النوع من الطائرات هي من اواخر ما تم التوصل اليه في الطيران ….. وهذا غير صحيح *

*وبالتالي اصبحت حقيقة ان هناك طائرات ذات سرعة اكبر من هذا بكثير غير معروفة لدى الناس بشكل عام …… بالرغم من وجودها ….ومن صنع البشر…. *

*وهذا يعتبراحد اهم الأسباب في ذهاب البعض الى فكرة الأطباق الطائرة حين يرى جسما فائق السرعة….او يقرأ عن شىء كهذا *
*فليس في خبراته ومعارفه ما يمكنه من اسقاط ما شاهده او سمعه على ارض الواقع*

*.بالنسبة لي ….. نظرية الأطباق الطائرة لا انكرها …. ولا ادافع عنها….. *

*ان امريكا تملك طائرات او ما شابهها يمكن ان تصل سرعتها الى تلك السرعة التي حددناها لذلك الجسم …. بل واكثر*
منقووووول​


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 يونيو 2006)

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]
​

*ظهرت ملامح الان لا تنس *
*الصوره السابقه *

[FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*



*[/FONT]

*مش عارف يامينا بس لو لاحظ ان اتجاه الطيارة في الصورتين مختلف يعني الاولانية باينة في اتجاة والتانية في اتجاه واحدة رايحة فوووق وواحدة رايحت تحت!!!*​


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*:thnk0001: كل دة حصل*


----------



## ramez ramy (30 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> [FONT=tahoma,ms sans serif,verdana, arial, helvetica]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه

رايحة لتحت ايه بس يا عم رامي

دي طايرة لفوق يعني مش داخلة في الارض 

لاء دي لفوق بشكل افقي 

ركززززززززززززززز*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

><)))))*> قال:


> *:thnk0001: كل دة حصل*



*اه شوفت ازاي :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

ramez ramy قال:


> موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*اولا اهلا بيك يارامز

وانا سعيد اني الموضوع عجبك

في انتظار مزيد من مشاركاتك *


----------



## heidi (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*دا موضوع كبير اوى يا مينا *

*بس بجد بجدمعلومات جامده *
*وقوةملاحظة حلوة اوى *


*ميرسى يا مينا على الملف الجامد ده*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرسي لمرورك انتي يا هايدي

وردك الجميل المشجع

الرب يعوضك*


----------

